# More flexible citizenship application process comes into force in Canada on 11 October



## Salih_Muhammad_Rind

ENGR. MUHAMMAD SALEH RIND: Presently working in Sui Southern Gas Company Ltd, as Deputy Chief Engineer (HSEQA). Served as Sales/Service Engineer in TechCentric for three years. Masters in Engineering (Environmental Engineering & Management) and also have a Postgraduate Diploma in Environmental Engineering & Management from MUET, Jamshoro. Electrical Engineering from MUET, Jamshoro. As a Trainer in SSGC, provided number of trainings, also attended one month field training of Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) Compressors & dispenser at Franklin, Indiana, USA. He has experience of supervising research work of graduate students. As an external examiner attending the Seminars of post graduate Students at Mehran University of Engineering & Technology Jamshoro. Certified Lead Auditor for Occupational Health & Safety Management System.


----------

